

Coding4Fun tutorial: creating a 3D WebGL procedural QRCode maze - davrous
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/davrous/archive/2014/02/19/coding4fun-tutorial-creating-a-3d-webgl-procedural-qrcode-maze-with-babylon-js.aspx
Learn how to create a 3D Maze using Babylon.js&#x2F;WebGL based on a dynamically generated QR Code.<p>Test the demo here: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;david.blob.core.windows.net&#x2F;techdays2014&#x2F;lovemaze&#x2F;index.html<p>Useless but fun. :)
======
deltakosh
Excellent!

